# The Nativity Story



## JOwen (Nov 27, 2006)

Have any of you seen this advert. 


http://www.thenativitystory.com/


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 27, 2006)

I saw the ad and preview at the 007 movie.

Not sure what I think yet...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 27, 2006)

See this thread.


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 27, 2006)

I saw the trailer a the last movie I was at. Thankfully, there weren't any images in the trailer, but I'm almost sure there will be in the movie.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 27, 2006)

Hollywood cash grab.

And idolatry.

Modern version of medieval morality plays. "Bibles for the illiterate."

Mine says: Faith cometh by hearing, hearing the preached Word.

Between the Jesus _flik,_ The Passion of the Gibson, this new drama and other visual presentations of the biblical Christ-story (including skits in worship), I just see more and more instances of a devilish attempt to create ONE VISION, ONE COMMON *pictoral depiction* of God, around which is then formed the rest of my thoughts about Him.

We want unity in the faith. But the Bible _explicitly warns us against_ this kind of attempt to forge that unity! How hard that is for people to understand! They think that Dagon is not possible in our day. How idiotic, how chronologically elitist (thus prejudicially blind) moderns are.


Do you know why I will never watch Blackhawk Down? Because when I do, my memories will become wrapped up in movie images. Eventually I will be unable to separate my own memory from the Hollywood version. And because the Hollywood version is "set in stone" (or amazingly enough today, is malleable in subtle ways) that "memory" is reinforced as "reality" every time it is revisited.

Didn't Moses look remarkably like ben Hur? And we wonder how history is rewritten. Whoever tells the story interprets the story in the telling. I can live with Moses being indistinguishable from Charleton. What I can't bear is the commercialization of Christ, combined with violations of his moral dictates (2nd commandment), and theological error. But that's just me.

The medium is part of the message. God tells his story in the Bible. Go get the Word. Choose your imagery with great care.

Peace out.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 27, 2006)

Did Bruce just say peace out?


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 19, 2006)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Hollywood cash grab.
> 
> And idolatry.
> 
> ...



Right on, brother!


----------

